# Conservatory - cement floor gap/wall - filler?



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok, this might sound a little OCD' but I think I'm on the correct site 

Currently have a 13 year old conservatory brick wall, UPVC windows / roof to external wall on house (lounge into conservatory). Just lifted the existing carpet in the conservatory to replace with new and found the existing builder had left a small gap between walls and cement base (very small - not rough to get a pencil down)' I had a couple of issues of ants coming in so put a small bead of sanitary clear silicone around in a couple of places a few years back.

Now the whole carpet is up, and before the fitters come in I thought of placing a bead all the way around, with various types of "silicone based" sealants do I go for ... cement base to brick wall with.

Generic anti mould silicone filler? 
Anti crack acrylic?
Frame sealant ?
All weather sealant?
Rubber nemesis decorators caulk based?

Or simply not bother ? (It does have other air vents in the conservatory)

Thanks in adavance


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Packard.

For most things around the house, I now use tec7. Absolutely fantastic stuff. Have a look at the website.

http://tec7.ie/product/tec7-sealant/

Cheers.

Cooks


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It's there for expansion and contraction.


----------

